# speaker removal N15 pulsar



## frog3764 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a 1998 N15 pulsar sedan and im replacing the rear speakers becuase they have blown. But i still cant remove the carpet cover thingy above the speakers. I have undone the three fasteners on top, and unclip it all from underneath. The cover lifts up but is caught at the sides where the carpet goes underneath the side panels. Do i have to remove the side panels or just pull it out? If so how do i remove the side panels??

Here are some pics so you know what i mean:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3815707/1


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

dude, my anti virus just found 3 viruses in that web site you posted. I hope that's not intentional


----------



## frog3764 (Dec 11, 2009)

dont know why there is a virus coming up... its unintentional though. supposed to be reccomended website to post photos on by this nissanforums site....
anyway is there a way of taking this carpet off???


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I just searched what an N15 pulsar is. I was assuming that it is the same body as a b14 like my car. I found pics of a wagon. If you have a wagon, I have no idea. But if you have a b14 body - you will need to take of the inner wall panel just to the left and right of the rear glass. Those things are holding down the rear deck. You will also need to pull off the door weather stripping that's holding on the inner wall panel. When all those thing are off, the rear deck panel should come off. Hope this helps


----------

